# Favorite season of the year?



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I did a quick search but did not find a poll on this one. What say you?

I look longingly towards autumn myself. Cool days, crisp nights.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Winter for me, hands down! I love the snow..6-8 Feet snow, blistering winds. Love, love love!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Really hard choice for me, I'm a warm weather kind of person, love summer's here on the Coast spending time on the Beach or on the Water. I ended up choosing Fall because I'm usually more than ready for the Fall weather after a long hot, humid summer and the Tourist Season comes to an end. I don't like cold weather at all, so not looking forward to winter, thankfully we have a fairly short and mild one here. 

Us locals get out and about once Tourist Season is over, go out to the Restaurants, take long walks on the beach, especially when you basically have it all to yourself again.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Summer for me....love the flowers, trees, warmth!! Love being able to take the dogs swimming and for long evening walks. 

I hate snow, cold, short days, etc. Not sure why I live where I do!!!!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

"Us locals get out and about once Tourist Season is over, go out to the Restaurants, take long walks on the beach, especially when you basically have it all to yourself again. "

I agree with you totally, we love the Fall, but I must say I enjoy all the seasons......
couldn't do the poll, sorry Steve.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I voted Autumn, but I really mean late summer, around Sept 1 or so until the first frost that is usually in/around Thanksgiving here. Back in the younger days, before global warming and before we realized suntanning was dangerous, I LOVED Summer--out every day and we didn't get that many 100 degree miserable days. Now I like it when we have cool mornings in the upper 60s and warm days in the 80s.


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

I love Autumn and winter, but I voted for autumn just because it gets the occasional warm day. I love short days and bundling up for the weather! I love being able to get warmer by snuggling with blankets, and my pets like snuggling more when it isn't 100 degrees outside, haha! During the summer all the animals retire to the kitchen or the bathroom tile


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I picked FALL. 

But actually the fact is I'm a Michigander. We are always complaining about the weather, regardless of the season, while also bragging we have the best of it.


----------



## Jushing (May 22, 2012)

Definitely Fall. 

I Love the leaves changing colors, fresh ciders and dougnuts and the nice cool nights. Sadly living in Texas now i dont really get much of that. Makes me miss Michigan, esp with the really hot summers here.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I picked Summer. I love to swim or just hanging out in and out of the pool. But it is a close toss up to fall. I would take a good guess that Helie likes the fall better than summer. He doesn't mind swimming in the fall and the temperatures are much more comfortable for him.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Summer hands down for me.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Winter. I love cold and snow, sledding with the kids and dog, skating, hockey, hiking in the woods with no other people around, tracking snowstorms, sitting by the fire after playing outside and watching the snowballs melt off Cookie's fur.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I LOVE,LOVE LOVE everything from the first leaf falling through until about the end of February. I get sick of winter after a while.

But I love sweater weather...crunchy leaves, that first hint of snow on the air, apple pie, pumpkins, stews and roasts, homemade bread, cider, sitting on the patio with a fire in the firepit. All of that through the fall and then followed by Christmas. I love everything about the Christmas season...never understood why/how people get all stressed out about Christmas. And ski trips.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Tough decision for me between winter and fall. Since I live in Southern Cali, we don't get much pretty changing colors of the leaves, so I went with winter. It's the biggest change in weather we get here. 90% of the time it feels like spring or summer. 

I LOVE both fall and winter though; I love cold weather, halloween, and christmas time.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Autumn weather in Georgia is hands down my most favorite time of the year.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Winter, the tourists go home and we have the place to just ourselves again. It's winter that also sets Alaska apart from everywhere else. The air is so absolutely clear in the bitter cold you would be amazed at how far you can see.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

I love the fall. The crisp weather, the foliage, fall colors, decorating my house for the holidays. I love love love Halloween. And there is also something about the cooler weather that puts me into a baking frenzy.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I posted to this earlier, but it doesn't seem to have "taken."

I'm a spring person. Adore the promise of new life, the flowers, the baby birds. And my birthday,  and Easter! But mostly I enjoy the transitions of the seasons--watching the display the the earth makes as it switches things up. Every season and the weeks leading up to it are special and filled with promise of something new.


----------



## Tucker's mommy (Nov 9, 2011)

No brainer here - Fall, for sure! The changing leaves, cool mornings and nights, memories of my younger days and cross country season, three young kids now and the apples, leaf raking and halloween fun that comes with family, not to mention a golden retriever who's now almost a year and a half old and the PERFECT age to be enjoying all of this right with us! Yeah, I rambled. But, fall it is!!! :wavey:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Summer for me. Yes, it gets hot, but I just love the feel of summer, the pool, more activities.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I have enjoyed reading your responses, keep them coming 

I should explain more why I love Autumn but first how I personally feel about the other seasons, pros and cons.

Spring: Would be my second choice, seeing life begin anew with leaves budding out on the trees and the ground appearing once again after the winter. Slogging through the soft ground for miles on walks though, ugh. Seems to rain for a month or so some years, gets old.

Summer: I enjoy being able to walk around in shorts, sandals and a t-shirt. But I hate the mosquitoes, ticks and deer flies that consider me and my dogs their personal blood bank. Also generally too darn hot for me.

Winter: The first snow is nice, as is the first storm when the weather nuts get everyone a tad bit excited to empty the shelves of milk, bread and eggs, LOL. But the slipping and sliding while walking or driving, ugh. Putting on layers of clothes to walk the dog every day and sometimes post holing it through feet of snow, ugh. Reduced daylight, ugh. Fewer people walking their dogs  Shoveling snow not my idea of fun, especial off the roof to prevent a cave in and ice dams. My least favorite season of all.

Autumn (Fall): Sweet  The biting insects that hound me are dying off. The foliage is always a site to see as is the cranberry harvest, never gets old. I can spend the whole day outside in jeans and a flannel shirt without sweating to death. More wildlife seems to be out stocking up for winter and the fishing is great. The ocean beaches are back open to dogs and the tourists go away. Best part is I get to experience Fall twice. We head up north for a few weeks, then a few weeks or more later Fall comes down to us. It's just "my" time of year, love it.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I love everything about the Autumn! I love the changing leaves, the food, halloween, the weather.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Dexter12 said:


> I love everything about the Autumn! I love the changing leaves, the food, halloween, the weather.


Halloween is an excellent holiday for sure. I went to one craft store 3 weeks ago and they already had the halloween products out. :doh:


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

BriGuy said:


> Halloween is an excellent holiday for sure. I went to one craft store 3 weeks ago and they already had the halloween products out. :doh:


I've recently found pinterest and I've found all these DIY cool halloween decorations and food. I'm so excited there are so many different little decorations and treats that I want to try to make.  When dollar stores start putting up their halloween stuff, I go a little crazy and buy things I don't need. Last year it was a purple plastic skull mug, it's awesome but I never use it. haha :doh:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I live in Florida so I was going to say winter, but I have such fond memories of fall up north that it remains my favorite time of year. The colors and smells stay with me always. Winter in Florida is a close second. I love the cooler temps and low humidity.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am a summer girl, I like to be able to stay out until mid night! And the water ,I love being in the water and the sun, I need sunshine to be happy. Luckily where I live the weather is good late Feb. thru mid November. Only 3 months of cold, wet weather. Spring is second because it means Summer's coming and the days get longer. I think Fall is the worst because it's like taunting me that Winter is coming, I find Fall kind of depressing, thank goodness for Halloween, which is my favorite holiday:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Winter in Florida is a close second. I love the cooler temps and low humidity.


Every January we go visit my parents in Treasure Island. The locals look at us funny, but as soon as we arrive, my kids jump right into the ocean and swim. 

January in Florida always reminds me of October in New England. Very nice weather usually.


----------



## BKLD (Jul 5, 2012)

I love winter. Nice cold weather, no allergies plaguing me, and maybe even some snow if we're lucky.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I did not experience seasons for the first 22 years of my life in San Francisco. "Summer break" from school only meant not having to go to school, the weather was not much different. Now that I've seen all the seasons here in Seattle, I love autumn. I had never seen such amazing colors before.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

O.K. Steve, I've been thinking on this a few days now. I'm a Michigander and we have the "four seasons" here. The weather has changed a bunch over the years. We have had milder winters, hotter summers, etc. I think in the good ole' days I would have voted for summer. Loved being outside as long as I could, going to the lake to swim, fish, kayak, baseball games, etc. The hard part now is our summers have been so HOT! I don't know how you folks down south and west stand it. It's hard to be outside for very long unless we are at a lake. I'm still working so I don't get to the lakes as often as I would like.... I have always loved summer but now with the weather changes here I will vote for autum. The dogs love the cooler weather. We can go to the lake and I can still kayak even in the cooler weather. I also enjoy winter in the snow with Gunner. I'm hoping Honey likes it as much as Gunner and I do.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was surprised to see how many people favor autumn (as I do). I always thought people loved spring (as the winter is over, and they can enjoy warmer weather again). I think I used to like spring more, before I moved to a hot, humid climate. Now, spring just means summer is almost here again.
Fall is best because it means summer is over.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I picked winter...love the long nights, lots of snow and cold winds howling! I have always loved winter the best!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Ilook forward to spring,after the winters. I use to love the fall best, but it became a sad season for me, we lost shane in october.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Autumn for me, October has always been my most favorite month.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Autum: Breaking heat comfortable Golf, Motorcycle riding, playing with the mutts leave chasing. Sleeping with the windows open (coll in the evening down right cold by morning). I just makes getting under a layer of covers difficult. And of course Chili and football!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I love fall festivals that allow dogs. I love walking in the woods at parks in the fall, and I so look forward to walking Mercy in the woods this fall.


----------

